# How can I join over 40 Group please



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am nearly 43 and ttc after miscarriage in Sept. Doctor told me to try naturally as I got pregnant in July naturally (and have to say fairly easily - first time) but I am worried that was a fluke. Had horrible miscarriage -so only just able to try again and worried I should be getting some help.
Thanks
Sally


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sally

Oh sorry to hear about your miscarriage ....unfortunately it does seem to happen alot over 40...... 
I think if you got Pg easily, you should do again....if after a couple of months you dont...then go back to doc and insist on getting help....at 43 you cant afford to waste time!!!
good luck
kx


----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Lily
For lovely message. Good luck to you to. Do you know is there an over 40s Group I can join or do I just read message boards etc..

Good Luck
Sally


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

would you consider trying nat with injectables? owing to having had mc, lets assume owing to age (sorry i am >40 too!) - might be good idea to have a few trying to implant each cycle and not just the one (which could be poor quality)?


----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dear Anna

Thanks for message - that sounds like a good idea. As I understand that although I might still be fertile if eggs are no good then I am never going to actulaly have a baby. What injectables would I need or how do I find out about this. Although I quite like my Dr I think I need to be armed with some information.

Thanks for your help

sally


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

go will prob not prescribe. he/she will refer to cons. i suggest goin g privately for speed. ask for gonal f or similar low dose which you take on laternate days eg 2 4 6 gonal f 75. that's what i took. they then trigger you around ovulation and you ttc naturally. a faff but it means more chances each time. god luck.


----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Anna 
Thats fab - do you know anyone on this site (which is brilliant by the way!) who has used it

Thanks again
Sally
x


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

gosh, my typing is awful. sorry

re GF, a vast number of girls on FF have used it!
some for IVF stimms (higher dosage) and some ttc naturally.


----------

